# Differences between Rules for Americans and Canadians living in Mexico



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

I,m from Canada and from what I,m understanding the rules for how long you can leave your home country to visit Mexico are quite different. We can only leave for 6 months and then have to be back in Canada for the rest of the year to be eligible for our Old Age Pension if we are of retirement age. Also our Free health insurance (O.H.I.P.) in Ontario. Is the Mexican visa card good for 6 months? If we were able to stay longer we stand to lose too much. If your from the States does your Social Security income work the same way? How about your health insurance? I do realize that you more than likely have private health insurance so that would not be a problem. That's why visiting Mexico seems to me to work better than actually living there. I do know Canadians that have married Mexicans and they seem to be able to get around some of the rules but still maintain Canadian citizenship for their health insurance and due benefits. Maybe someone can explain this a bit better to me Thx. Rick


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rwrobb said:


> I,m from Canada and from what I,m understanding the rules for how long you can leave your home country to visit Mexico are quite different. We can only leave for 6 months and then have to be back in Canada for the rest of the year to be eligible for our Old Age Pension if we are of retirement age. Also our Free health insurance (O.H.I.P.) in Ontario. Is the Mexican visa card good for 6 months? If we were able to stay longer we stand to lose too much. If your from the States does your Social Security income work the same way? How about your health insurance? I do realize that you more than likely have private health insurance so that would not be a problem. That's why visiting Mexico seems to me to work better than actually living there. I do know Canadians that have married Mexicans and they seem to be able to get around some of the rules but still maintain Canadian citizenship for their health insurance and due benefits. Maybe someone can explain this a bit better to me Thx. Rick


US citizens can live the entire year outside of the States and still receive our Social Security pensions (which we start receiving when we retire). I receive my monthly checks through direct deposit to my Mexican bank account at Santander. Though I was automatically enrolled in Medicare (the US government health insurance plan for retirees) when I reached 65, I can't use its benefits here in Mexico. I recently signed up for health insurance with IMSS but usually go to private doctors and pay for appointments and other expenses (lab tests and so on) out of my own pocket.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish we could do the same thing but on the bright side our climate isn,t so bad from April till sometime in October. I imagine Doctors appointments are relatively cheaper than up here. What is IMSS ? Is that Mexican health insurance?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rwrobb said:


> I wish we could do the same thing but on the bright side our climate isn,t so bad from April till sometime in October. I imagine Doctors appointments are relatively cheaper than up here. What is IMSS ? Is that Mexican health insurance?


Doctor's appointments are much cheaper than they would be in the US without insurance. Right now in Mexico City I pay $600 to $700 for one. IMSS is Mexican government health insurance.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

Can you get IMSS for six months or is it better just to have a private Canadian health insurer for the time period you are there ? Is there a web site for IMSS and do you apply for it before you go or while your there? I suppose the web site would be in Spanish, maybe translated by google or some other program.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Rwrobb said:


> Can you get IMSS for six months or is it better just to have a private Canadian health insurer for the time period you are there ? Is there a web site for IMSS and do you apply for it before you go or while your there? I suppose the web site would be in Spanish, maybe translated by google or some other program.


You have to pay for a year at a time. In my case, I had to pay $4400. You have to apply in person and it takes a few hours, depending on how busy your local office is and how far away the bank is where you go to pay the fee.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To qualify for IMSS, you have to be an resident of Mexico (whether you are a _temporal_ or _permanente_ immigrant). As a tourist (maximum stay 180 days), you can’t register.

As for how long you can stay outside Canada without losing OHIP, at this Ontario government website, I find the following:


> You may be temporarily outside of Canada for a total of 212 days in any 12 month period and still maintain your OHIP coverage as long as your primary place of residence is still in Ontario.


The cost of a doctor’s visit in Mexico for a minor complaint such as a prescription for an infection, or treating a small injury, is negligible – one visit may range from 100 to 500 pesos. In fact, a drop-in visit to a pharmacy doctor may be as little as 30 pesos. You really only need insurance to cover an unlikely catastrophic health problem or accident that involves a major expense – something serious enough to require hospitalization. You could use travel insurance for Canadians traveling outside the country, or check whether a local Mexican private health insurer would take you on.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

I was checking up on a web site for it and found there were quite a few medical conditions that would disqualify you for it. Interesting read though, I,ll do some more checking into it and and the companies offering insurance up here. Thx for all your informative advice. I got lots of homework to do lol.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

A Mexican friend that I,ve known for over 30 years has a large family that includes doctors and lawyers so at least I got somebody to turn to that I think I could trust. As far as out of the country time, yes it is longer than the time you can stay out for your Old age pension. Now I,m not sure about the Mexican or Canadian health insurance. I,ve heard horror stories about Canadians with Canadian private health insurance that had a hard time when they were sick. I wonder how Mexican insurance stands up against that.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In Chicago, my primary care physician bills my insurance company about US$60/70 for an office visit. In addition, I pay an additional US$20 "co pay" directly to the physician. Generic prescriptions cost me between US$4-$10out-of-pocket, but the pharmacy bills my insurance company something extra (a pre-negotiated fee). Many uninsured people obtain the US$4 prescriptions from stores such as Target, Wal-Mart, Costco, etc., without having to have healthcare insurance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of Seguro Social (IMSS) and Seguro Popular (the free version), I recently learned that Seguro Popular is staffed by young doctors who are required to give a year of service after medical school. On the other hand, I know from experience, that IMSS is staffed by more senior doctors who often have a private practice as well.

Also, someone recently told me that for minor ailments, you can see the pharmacy doctor, and, if you fill a prescription at the pharmacy the cost of the consultation is deducted from the cost of the prescription. So the doctor visit is effectively free.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rwrobb said:


> I,m from Canada and from what I,m understanding the rules for how long you can leave your home country to visit Mexico are quite different. We can only leave for 6 months and then have to be back in Canada for the rest of the year to be eligible for our Old Age Pension if we are of retirement age. Also our Free health insurance (O.H.I.P.) in Ontario.


While you are right on OHIP coverage becoming invalid after a bit more than 6 months per year out of country, I think you are not correct about the Old Age Security (OAS) and Canadian Pension Plan (CPP). These both have residency requirements throughout your working life to qualify for them, but once you've qualified and retired, you no longer have residency obligations. The government retirement benefit which does require ongoing residency requirements be met is the GIS (Guaranteed Income Supplement) which is only provided to lower income seniors. Here is a Gov't of Canada website about how to have your OAS and CPP cheque directly deposited in a foreign bank account for those pensioners living outside Canada. 

Receiving payment of Old Age Security and Canada Pension Plan pensions and benefits outside Canada - Service Canada

Regarding OHIP (Ontario Health Insurance Plan) it will pay for some out of country medical expenses, but only if they are emergency and medically necessary (or pre-approved for certain specialized out of country treatment programs). Also the amount reimbursed does not usually nearly cover the actual cost , at least for US medical care. It might come closer to covering the costs for Mexico. Nevertheless, it is strongly recommended that you get supplementary private travel insurance. I have a credit card which includes good private coverage, as long as the airfare was charged to that card. It wouldn't be valid for the whole 6 months though. 

I've noted many US posters talk about moving to Mexico for more affordable health care SOB. For Canadians our universal health care system is a reason to stay in Canada at least enough of the year to not have coverage lapse. Of course, even if it lapses, once you move back to Canada you have coverage again (although in Ontario there is a 3 month wait period if you have been out of country too long). No concerns about "pre-existing conditions" etc.


----------



## Rwrobb (Jul 13, 2014)

yes I forgot to mention about the G.I.S. I will not be receiving C.P.P. but relying on O.A.S. and the G.I.S. That is the main reason for the time limit. Six months will be ok . Nice just to escape the cold winters we get up here north of Toronto. It,s a snow belt area and I,m sick of it . I,ll plan on $1500.00 cad. per month and see if I can maybe shave that down a bit. Sorta leaning towards Acapulco area because I,ve been going there for 35 years. I am open to all the other locations that I see everyone else on here chooses.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Speaking of Seguro Social (IMSS) and Seguro Popular (the free version), I recently learned that Seguro Popular is staffed by young doctors who are required to give a year of service after medical school. On the other hand, I know from experience, that IMSS is staffed by more senior doctors who often have a private practice as well.
> 
> Also, someone recently told me that for minor ailments, you can see the pharmacy doctor, and, if you fill a prescription at the pharmacy the cost of the consultation is deducted from the cost of the prescription. So the doctor visit is effectively free.


The Seguro Popular is staffed by licensed Dr.s. The interns that graduated from the state sponsored medical schools have to give 3 years service and 4 years service for specialists for low pay before writting their test to become fully licensed. Most interns observe for the first year or so and do not assist in surgeries, 2 licenced Dr.s do, they just observe until licensed.

Internal medicine Dr.s give 3 years of low pay service and do not necessarily see patients without direct supervisión from the licensed Dr.s in consultorios but do in their 2nd and 3rd. and 4th year for specialists help out a lot whether for an upcoming surgery or consultions but is a non decission capacity without consulting a licensed Dr. in that speciality.

The outback hospitals and clinic get many newly licensed Dr.s as the best and largest hospitals and clinics in metropolitan centers want experienced Dr.s as they process many more patients daily. Also more Dr.s that have mediocre reputations might be shipped off to the boonies as well. 

It is parallel to the IMSS system and the IMSS and Seguro Popular are both under the Secretaria de Salud but the IMSS is not financed by the Secretaria de Salud only the Seguro Popular is. IMSS gets interns as does the Seguro Popular before licencing them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> The Seguro Popular is staffed by licensed Dr.s. The interns that graduated from the state sponsored medical schools have to give 3 years service and 4 years service for specialists for low pay before writting their test to become fully licensed. Most interns observe for the first year or so and do not assist in surgeries, 2 licenced Dr.s do, they just observe until licensed.
> 
> Internal medicine Dr.s give 3 years of low pay service and do not necessarily see patients without direct supervisión from the licensed Dr.s in consultorios but do in their 2nd and 3rd. and 4th year for specialists help out a lot whether for an upcoming surgery or consultions but is a non decission capacity without consulting a licensed Dr. in that speciality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I would be leery of relying on IMSS as your only health provider. Like many socialized health systems it is next to bankrupt. In some regions there are excellent Drs. but the norm is they are 3rd world quality. Mexico has many world class private hospitals and clinics. But you wont see a specialist for 500 pesos. More like 800. Where we live I would see a vet before going to the IMSS clinic. The corruption at this clinic is out of control. Some medications are rationed. The clinic gets one shipment a month. The Dr. gives you a prescription but it cannot be filled. But a "donation" to the pharmacist gets you the medication right away.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> I would be leery of relying on IMSS as your only health provider. Like many socialized health systems it is next to bankrupt. In some regions there are excellent Drs. but the norm is they are 3rd world quality. Mexico has many world class private hospitals and clinics. But you wont see a specialist for 500 pesos. More like 800. Where we live I would see a vet before going to the IMSS clinic. The corruption at this clinic is out of control. Some medications are rationed. The clinic gets one shipment a month. The Dr. gives you a prescription but it cannot be filled. But a "donation" to the pharmacist gets you the medication right away.


Third-world quality doctors? That seems like a harsh judgment - what do you base this on? In Mexico City, you can see a specialist from $500 to $700 a visit, at least that's been my experience. Where do you live that the IMSS clinic is so awful? I've never heard of anything like that happening in Mexico City.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla, Sometimes I think you are living in a bubble, I believe there are many things available in Mexico City that are far superior to the same things offered in many parts of the rest of the country, including Dr.'s hospitals and schools...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, Sometimes I think you are living in a bubble, I believe there are many things available in Mexico City that are far superior to the same things offered in many parts of the rest of the country, including Dr.'s hospitals and schools...


Is that a criticism, chico?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

NO my dear, just saying when you live in one of the largest metropolitan cities on earth you are going to have better services and more skilled doctors and hospitals than smaller cities,towns and pueblos around Mexico...suerte


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> NO my dear, just saying when you live in one of the largest metropolitan cities on earth you are going to have better services and more skilled doctors and hospitals than smaller cities,towns and pueblos around Mexico...suerte


I guess you think that Tundra Green also lives in a so-called bubble, ¿verdad?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> NO my dear, just saying when you live in one of the largest metropolitan cities on earth you are going to have better services and more skilled doctors and hospitals than smaller cities,towns and pueblos around Mexico...suerte


I have to agree with you but many cities here have superior medical services and schools etc. available to them that small towns and non industrialized states. agro states, have available. The socialized medicine is a prime example, but not always the rule but tends to appear to be by reports from some people. The professionals at the top of their profession might prefer to be in a larger metropolitan área, if posible, I might think, to enjoy the lifestyle they can afford. Makes sense to me.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> The professionals at the top of their profession might prefer to be in a larger metropolitan área, if posible, I might think, to enjoy the lifestyle they can afford. Makes sense to me.


There is no doubt that doctors in a large city can charge more for their services than a typical doctor in a smaller community. (except Dr. Simi, I think they all are basically 30 pesos). At Lakeside, we paid about 200 pesos for a good, English speaking GP. In Leon, we found a GP for 150, but not real pleased with him. The others charge 500 and up. Sometimes, you pay for what you get. But, sometimes not. 
We found a middle aged doctora at a Dr. Simi, that has been "right on" the 2 times we went. We went as a second opinion; at 30 pesos, nothing to lose. I liked her selection of meds better than the 150p doctor. 

I always make it a point to check the meds they prescribe on the internet. One might be surprised (or maybe not) to discover that sometimes they prescribe meds that have been banned in the USA and Europe 15 years ago because too many people died from them, or these meds were never allowed in the USA and Europe because the drug company could not show that the med actually did what it was prescribed to do.  Or, the dosage they give is 3 times the maximum allowed in 24 hours (a Leon dentist gave that prescription to my wife on an antibiotic). We have had all those experiences, some from " the best doctors at Lakeside". Makes us wonder where we would be without the Internet.

I won't even bother you with the results of an MRI and a ultrasound, and x-rays. .

I just suggest one checks as much as one can before jumping in "head first". After the one surgery on my arm (by a touted Guadalajara specialist, and the cast on my broken foot(by another top Guadalajara specialist)which led to the need to have knee surgery-NOB), anything in those areas will ALWAYS be done in the USA.

I'm sure there are great doctors in Mexico, we just can't find them.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess you think that Tundra Green also lives in a so-called bubble, ¿verdad?


I do not know where TG lives, it says Guadalajara but it could mean Chapala,Zopopan or Tonala...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I do not know where TG lives, it says Guadalajara but it could mean Chapala,Zopopan or Tonala...


Good gracious. I can't have people thinking I live near Lake Chapala or in a suburb. 

I changed my profile to make it clear I am in the center of Guadalajara, walking distance from the Catedral.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Good gracious. I can't have people thinking I live near Lake Chapala or in a suburb.
> 
> I changed my profile to make it clear I am in the center of Guadalajara, walking distance from the Catedral.


Good for you! Long live all dwellers of large urban areas in Mexico. Maybe we should have tee shirts made.


----------

